

Can an E-Book Be Burnt? - garret
http://www.jehsmith.com/1/2010/09/can-an-e-book-be-burnt-.html

======
Natsu
If you mean "can it still offend people", certainly. The news probably isn't
going to cover some detailed theological analysis of whether people should
consider it a Koran or not, and even if they do, they'll get drowned out by
those who print headlines saying "International Outrage! Koran Burnt!" because
that sort of thing gets more readers.

In this regard, the intent to disrespect the book is perhaps more important
than the act. Just look how many riots there were this time and the guy didn't
even burn anything. It's not a matter of logic, it's a matter of how people
feel and with what headlines it gets reported to them.

People stop thinking when they're outraged. There are plenty of examples of
that in US politics alone...

